# Siemens Simatic Field PG P4



## pitschi (3 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir geht es darum, ich habe bei meinem Vater im Keller einen Siemens Simatic Field PG P4 gefunden der noch voll funktionsfähig ist.
Mein Schwager hat ihn zeitweise als normalen Laptop mit Windows XP benutzt.
Eine Windows 2000 Lizenz ist dabei (Nur der Key als Aufkleber hinten). Ansonsten besitze ich leider keinerlei Software oder ähnliches dafür nur den Laptop und das Netzteil.
Ansonsten sieht das Gerät aus wie neu und ist auch voll funktionsfähig wie bereits geschrieben.
Ich kenne mich generell gut mit Computern (Hard- und Software) aus, aber leider nicht mit dieser Art von "Laptops". Ich denke die sind vorrangig dafür da um SPS zu programmieren?
Wir können mit dem Ding auch wirklich nichts mehr anfangen. Lohnt es sich denn diesen Laptop noch zu verkaufen so nackt wie er ist? 
Gibt es Leute die daran Interesse haben? Oder kann ich das Ding wegschmeißen? 
Es steht jetzt seit 3-4 Jahren hier rum und wird gar nicht benutzt...

Lieben Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## pitschi (3 Oktober 2014)

Okay, es sind noch 2 Adapter und die Tasche mit dabei. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob man die Adapter gebrauchen kann?
Ich wäre echt froh, wenn mir jemand von euch eine Einschätzung geben könnte, ob es sich lohnt das Ding zb noch zu verkaufen?
Deshalb habe ich mal Bilder mit hochgeladen damit man das ganze besser analysieren kann 






Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe, ich weiß sonst immoment echt nicht wen ich fragen könnte..

Lieben Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## MSB (3 Oktober 2014)

Die Nummer 6ES7.... die du ausradiert hast wäre für potentielle Interessenten sicher noch vin interesse.

(Ist nur die Bestellnummer und nichts geheimes)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## pitschi (3 Oktober 2014)

Okay das wusste ich nicht, habe vorsichtshalber lieber mal etwas mehr geschwärzt als zu wenig 
Danke für den Hinweis, hier ist die komplette Nummer:

6ES7711-1CA10-2FB1

Mfg
Benni


----------



## SoftMachine (4 Oktober 2014)

.


pitschi schrieb:


> Wir können mit dem Ding auch wirklich nichts mehr anfangen.
> *Lohnt es sich denn diesen Laptop noch zu verkaufen *so nackt wie er ist?
> Gibt es Leute die daran Interesse haben?
> Oder kann ich das Ding wegschmeißen?



Schau mit deiner Nummer einfach mal in der Bucht nach, welche Preise du für das Gebrauchtgerät erzielen kannst.




P.S. Die Adapter gehören zur PG-Ausstattung dazu 



_


----------



## Kallemann (7 Oktober 2014)

Hallo.

Wenn ursprünglich 'mal Windows 2000 drauf war und, wie Du schreibst, Dein Schwager das Laptop als "normales" Laptop mit Windows XP genutzt hat, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass die Festplatte wenigsten einmal formatiert wurde. Was ist denn mit der Software, die ursprünglich installiert war?

VG Carsten


----------



## pitschi (7 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe den Laptop leider erst vor 3 Wochen oder so das erste mal von meinem Vater bekommen und er meinte ich soll mal schauen ob ich den gebrauchen kann oder Ihn halt sonst verkaufen. Da ich mich mit solchen Laptops gar nicht auskenne, wusste ich auch nicht, dass da normal Software oder ähnliches dabei ist, mein Schwager hat ihn ja wie gesagt auch als ganz normalen Laptop benutzt.
Da mein Vater aber gar keine Ahnung hat was PC angeht, denke ich nicht das er die Software noch besitzt oder ähnliches.
Ist der Laptop denn ohne diese Software nutzlos?

VG
Benjamin


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Oktober 2014)

pitschi schrieb:


> Ist der Laptop denn ohne diese Software nutzlos ?



Nein, du kannst ihn ganz normal unter Windows benutzen.

Allerdings gehört neben den beiden Adaptern auch die STEP7-Software dazu,
mit der du erst die eigentlichen Funktionen des PG´s nutzen kannst.

Die Software sollte von der Recovery-CD wieder zu installieren sein, jedoch
benötigst du für die dauerhafte Nutzung auch eine Lizenz dafür.
Falls die HD tatsächlich schon mal formatiert wurde, ist die wohl leider weg. 
Du kannst sie nur wieder von Siemens erhalten.

Hast du schon mal in der E-Bucht nach Preisen geschaut ?


----------



## pitschi (12 Oktober 2014)

Hey,

sorry ich war die Woche beruflich viel unterwegs.
Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, aber unter der Seriennummer finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich etwas.
Ähnliche Geräte gehen allerdings für 500€ rum raus. (Halt mit Software, ohne find ich eig gar keine  ) 
Ich werde es mal versuchen und schauen wo der Preis so hingeht.

Lieben Gruß
Benni


----------

